# C.A.T.



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

CAT = Coursing Ability Test

We had 6 vizslas running in 4 CATs this weekend. All of them did great! Check out the awesome pictures. The vizslas were running a 600 yard course on average of 1:07! Beautiful!!!

http://utahsighthounds.smugmug.com/USRCC-Cat-Trial-Oct-2013/Cat-Saturday


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Outstanding" 

You all did great

and thanks for sharing these

Big Rud was smiling miles looking at these


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like all the dogs had a blast.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Those are some GREAT photos... Thanks for sharing!! ;D ;D ;D


----------

